# Cut sheets



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*UL*

I think he wants to see the manufactures UL listing of the equiptment. I've had them ask me to provide that too for various things


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

You should have "cut sheets" on every piece of gear, Fixture, motors, anything you install. Any commercial job typically has to have all material, or equipment approved by the engineers, owners, or both. A cut sheet gives you sizes, ratings, capacities, colors. Anything informational about what your installing.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Hat in the world is a cut sheet? Is it information about a product? An inspector wants cut sheets for a portable generator job. He must not be much of an electrical inspector. A fraud, yes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


 he cant read the name plate and look it up?:blink:


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

They are usually found in your submittal. Be sure to enclose them in the O&M manuals.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

A cutsheet is generally the page out of the catalog for whatever you are installing.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> he cant read the name plate and look it up?:blink:


Setiously.... he wants a cut sheet for the generator that the owner bought! 

Then he wants a cut sheet for the Square D QO back-fed circuit breaker tie down and transfer handle. 

I might never work in this town again if I have to jump through all these hoops again. Maybe the EI can start answering the text msg's from my customer who wants to know wtf is going on. 


Thank you for the answer to what a cut sheet is. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Typical cut sheet.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I always use the "specifications sheet".. it has all the product info..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Hat in the world is a cut sheet? Is it information about a product? An inspector wants cut sheets for a portable generator job. He must not be much of an electrical inspector. A fraud, yes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


It is a very common and legitimate request, the fact you have not heard of it does not make the inspector a fraud.


Here are typical ones I would deal with

http://www.hussmann.com/Product Data Sheets/0510175_a_rl-inn-inn3.pdf

http://www.acuitybrandslighting.com/library/LL/documents/SpecSheets/IBZ_x32.pdf


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> he cant read the name plate and look it up?:blink:





There is much more info on a cut sheet.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I always use the "specifications sheet".. it has all the product info..


AKA 'cutsheet'


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Setiously.... he wants a cut sheet for the generator that the owner bought!
> 
> Then he wants a cut sheet for the Square D QO back-fed circuit breaker tie down and transfer handle.
> 
> ...


Mag, you are an Internet wiz cut sheets are almost always a quick google search away. No hoops, I use them for planing jobs.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Typical cut sheet.


 
That isn't really a great cut sheet. A good cut sheet on a piece of equipment shows suggested clearances and other such similar measurements. We have to have them for all submittals and installs on roofs all the time to avoid issues with shared air on hvac equipment and exhaust and intake louvre dampers. Trane / Amer Std has the best ones that seem to cover any inspector questions. We have this kind of crap alot more now than in recent past with inspectors requesting manufacturer specs before passing some installs. I gues sthey don't have up to date equipment knowledge or something.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Setiously.... he wants a cut sheet for the generator that the owner bought!
> 
> Then he wants a cut sheet for the Square D QO back-fed circuit breaker tie down and transfer handle.
> 
> ...


This guy is a ****. Period.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> That isn't really a great cut sheet. A good cut sheet on a piece of equipment shows suggested clearances and other such similar measurements. ..........



And if there isn't any suggested clearances?.........


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> And if there isn't any suggested clearances?.........


 
They always have them on one page or another. I know that Lennox, Trane, and a few others have Engineering books that we have in the shop and the girls will just copy the pages for the inspectors. This is so common now that when they send me to meet an inspector they give me the sheets with the paperwork going to the job. Our company does many jobs where we build a bank of condensers or compressors and that type of thing. Most of the new jobs are going with multiple small systems rahter than a large chiller/boiler to keep prices down and installs smaller. Never seen so many of those mini splits as last year.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> They always have them on one page or another. I know that Lennox, Trane, and a few others have Engineering books that we have in the shop and the girls will just copy the pages for the inspectors. This is so common now that when they send me to meet an inspector they give me the sheets with the paperwork going to the job. Our company does many jobs where we build a bank of condensers or compressors and that type of thing. Most of the new jobs are going with multiple small systems rahter than a large chiller/boiler to keep prices down and installs smaller. Never seen so many of those mini splits as last year.



Not everything is an RTU.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Not everything is an RTU.


 
Very true but there are few things we install that haven't been engineered and have drawing to match. But it's only stationary equipment (rtus/hvac equipment/dampers/gen sets/etc) that we get called on by inspectors. The only lighting equipment I have had to bring out cut sheets on are explosion proof fixtures.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Very true but there are few things we install that haven't been engineered and have drawing to match. But it's only stationary equipment (rtus/hvac equipment/dampers/gen sets/etc) that we get called on by inspectors. The only lighting equipment I have had to bring out cut sheets on are explosion proof fixtures.



I've bid jobs where everything needs a cut sheet as part of the bid. Everything from the MDP to wire nuts.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I've bid jobs where everything needs a cut sheet as part of the bid. Everything from the MDP to wire nuts.


 
With most of our work being for municipalities/government/and comm-data companies all our jobs are like that, we have large binders of submittal cut sheets and data sheets on every job.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Cut sheets will ensure that the installer is "installing" exactly what has been specified by the designer in the bid documents. It provides a level of QAQC (Quality Assusrance / Quality Control) to the owner and their representative that they are getting exactly what they want. They also provide information to the other trades for co-ordination purposes.

For a resi generator install, I think is a little overboard IMO.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

pjmurph2002 said:


> Cut sheets will ensure that the installer is "installing" exactly what has been specified by the designer in the bid documents. It provides a level of QAQC (Quality Assusrance / Quality Control) to the owner and their representative that they are getting exactly what they want. They also provide information to the other trades for co-ordination purposes.
> 
> For a resi generator install, I think is a little overboard IMO.


 
This is the biggest cause of change orders with Verizon, we install exactly what they ask for then just before finish their engineers decide to change to something else. Frustrating to the guys working the job but the comapny loves it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I've bid jobs where everything needs a cut sheet as part of the bid. Everything from the MDP to wire nuts.



This is common to almost all of our jobs. 

From tie wraps to fire Control panels, from 10-32 roundhead screws to Generators. They all need submitals.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

pjmurph2002 said:


> For a resi generator install, I think is a little overboard IMO.


I really fail to see how providing the inspector an easily obtainable cut sheet is overboard. Is the ink to print it going to break the budget?

With a generator the inspector is smart to want to know the units specifications before passing judgment on an installation.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Having a commercial / industrial background, where providing cut sheets is standard vs. someone with a resi background, I can see where it would be viewed as overboard. However, if you or I were asked to install a generator at a residense, and the inspector requested a cut sheet, we would probably comply with no hesitation.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

pjmurph2002 said:


> Having a commercial / industrial background, where providing cut sheets is standard vs. someone with a resi background, I can see where it would be viewed as overboard. However, if you or I were asked to install a generator at a residense, and the inspector requested a cut sheet, we would probably comply with no hesitation.


 
And most likely have the sheet with you in the truck.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Hat in the world is a cut sheet? Is it information about a product? An inspector wants cut sheets for a portable generator job. He must not be much of an electrical inspector. A fraud, yes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


That's very common in all towns that I install generators. Nothing wrong with it. They're really looking for the setbacks from a structure that the generator requires.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I really fail to see how providing the inspector an easily obtainable cut sheet is overboard. Is the ink to print it going to break the budget?
> 
> With a generator the inspector is smart to want to know the units specifications before passing judgment on an installation.


It's a freakin portable generator mag didn't even supply. Way over the line.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> It's a freakin portable generator mag didn't even supply. Way over the line.


I don't see what the problem is.. the inspector thinks any place that generator is being used will have a ground rod installed next to it..:no:

He needs to understand the concept of "portable" before understanding what the lunacy of requiring a ground rod is..


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

In Seminole county FL, you can't get a permit on a standby generator until you submit an drawing, with all load calc, cut sheets, gas company drawings, site visit from city to view propose location of generator (easement) . After all is done then they release the permit. 

Oh don't forget to submit your test logs for finale. Certified that all is torque, feeder voltage test, branch, etc...


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

sparkie2010 said:


> In Seminole county FL, you can't get a permit on a standby generator until you submit an drawing, with all load calc, cut sheets, gas company drawings, site visit from city to view propose location of generator (easement) . After all is done then they release the permit.
> 
> Oh don't forget to submit your test logs for finale. Certified that all is torque, feeder voltage test, branch, etc...



Portable generator?


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

On the portable generator you have to prove that you won't overload the generator. You can't just put in a transfer switch and your done. 

They need to make you push paper work to justify there hours.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

sparkie2010 said:


> On the portable generator you have to prove that you won't overload the generator. You can't just put in a transfer switch and your done.
> 
> They need to make you push paper work to justify there hours.


So they don't use the NEC?


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

What? 

Don't understand your comment?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

sparkie2010 said:


> What?
> 
> Don't understand your comment?


fr a portable generator with a manual transfer switch the generator does not have to be sized to carry the available load. The user can select and manage the load served.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> It's a freakin portable generator mag didn't even supply. Way over the line.


I don't care if Santa supplied it, Mag is installing it and must get an inspection. The inspector asking for a cut sheet is reasonable.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I don't care if Santa supplied it, Mag is installing it and must get an inspection. The inspector asking for a cut sheet is reasonable.


I have never ever installed a portable generator. I have installed dozens of interlock kits and provisions for portable generators. IMO the inspector is being a dink. All you have to do is look at a generator. All the info one needs is right there on the unit.

PS, there is no Santa. :icon_evil:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I have never ever installed a portable generator. I have installed dozens of interlock kits and provisions for portable generators. IMO the inspector is being a dink. All you have to do is look at a generator. All the info one needs is right there on the unit.


I think there is a dink around here but it is not the inspector. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I think there is a dink around here but it is not the inspector. :laughing:


:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> :thumbup:




I am fine with that, inspectors are well within their authority to ask for documents about what is being installed. 

Your 'I don't install portable generators' argument is laughable. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I am fine with that, inspectors are well within their authority to ask for documents about what is being installed.
> 
> Your 'I don't install portable generators' argument is laughable. :laughing:



Ok. You gave your opinion I gave mine. Many customers don't even have a generator when I am there.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I think Scott's point is that he doesn't supply or wire the generators. That's like the EI asking for a cut sheet on a dishwasher that I happen to wire. I do the supply wiring but I didn't wire the inside of the appliance.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I think Scott's point is that he doesn't supply or wire the generators. That's like the EI asking for a cut sheet on a dishwasher that I happen to wire. I do the supply wiring but I didn't wire the inside of the appliance.


You only supply the receptacle.. the inspector is dragging you into what gets connected to it.. I don't get that one.. :no:


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

post deleted.


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I really fail to see how providing the inspector an easily obtainable cut sheet is overboard. Is the ink to print it going to break the budget?
> 
> With a generator the inspector is smart to want to know the units specifications before passing judgment on an installation.


Agreed!


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

Fail to see what the big deal is! Get a freakin cut sheet for the equipment and give it to the inspector. Problem solved! Heaven forbid an inspector actually make sure the job is bring done properly and you're installing the correct provisions for a piece of equipment. Oh yeah and just so you know, normally when he starts asking for cut-sheets, it's because something didn't look right to him or he just doesn't like your installation! Tighten up...


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Gaterhater said:


> Fail to see what the big deal is! Get a freakin cut sheet for the equipment and give it to the inspector. Problem solved! Heaven forbid an inspector actually make sure the job is bring done properly and you're installing the correct provisions for a piece of equipment. Oh yeah and just so you know, normally when he starts asking for cut-sheets, it's because something didn't look right to him or he just doesn't like your installation! Tighten up...


What does he need to know about a portable generator? More importantly, why are you taking a shot at the op?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Way way too much time in my life was wasted in the gathering, organizing, preparing, binding, submitting, of cut sheet submittals, only to find them at the engineers offices a year later still packed away unopened in the sealed boxes I sent them over in. I used to do this stuff before pc's and printers and it was a lot of work back then.



Otherwise, an inspector wants to see a cut sheet, I have no problem with him asking for that, provided he sticks to the code and doesn't become another instant inventor on the spot. Mag, you have an Ipad correct? That means you can download all the sheets you need to show right there on the spot to show him. Whats the big deal unless you are not complying with the instructions on the sheets.


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> What does he need to know about a portable generator? More importantly, why are you taking a shot at the op?


Not taking a shot at anyone. Just being honest. Are we really starting a thread bitching about an inspector doing his job? A cut-sheet is going over the top? I've never done a job in this trade where I didn't have to have some kind of cut- sheets or Submitals. An inspector asking for information on equipment, wether portable, stationary, temporary, or permanent is not going too far! Let's get our heads out of our asses here! This is rediculous.


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Way way too much time in my life was wasted in the gathering, organizing, preparing, binding, submitting, of cut sheet submittals, only to find them at the engineers offices a year later still packed away unopened in the sealed boxes I sent them over in. I used to do this stuff before pc's and printers and it was a lot of work back then.
> 
> Otherwise, an inspector wants to see a cut sheet, I have no problem with him asking for that, provided he sticks to the code and doesn't become another instant inventor on the spot. Mag, you have an Ipad correct? That means you can download all the sheets you need to show right there on the spot to show him. Whats the big deal unless you are not complying with the instructions on the sheets.


My point exactly!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Gaterhater said:


> Fail to see what the big deal is! Get a freakin cut sheet for the equipment and give it to the inspector. Problem solved! Heaven forbid an inspector actually make sure the job is bring done properly and you're installing the correct provisions for a piece of equipment. Oh yeah and just so you know, normally when he starts asking for cut-sheets, it's because something didn't look right to him or he just doesn't like your installation! Tighten up...


You are new here.. that explains the lack of knowledge how this place rolls..

We come here to bitch, moan, and complain about things in everyday life and the electrical trade itself..

The object is to stretch a thread out to (200) posts without a lock..

Only a select few have managed this feat.. I have a few times.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Gaterhater said:


> Not taking a shot at anyone. Just being honest. Are we really starting a thread bitching about an inspector doing his job? A cut-sheet is going over the top? I've never done a job in this trade where I didn't have to have some kind of cut- sheets or Submitals. An inspector asking for information on equipment, wether portable, stationary, temporary, or permanent is not going too far! Let's get our heads out of our asses here! This is rediculous.


My head isn't in my ass. :no: 



I have done dozens of these installations and never been asked for a cut sheet. IMO this is unusual and just a ball busting inspector. You disagree. Moving on.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> Way way too much time in my life was wasted in the gathering, organizing, preparing, binding, submitting, of cut sheet submittals, only to find them at the engineers offices a year later still packed away unopened in the sealed boxes I sent them over in. I used to do this stuff before pc's and printers and it was a lot of work back then.
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, an inspector wants to see a cut sheet, I have no problem with him asking for that, provided he sticks to the code and doesn't become another instant inventor on the spot. Mag, you have an Ipad correct? That means you can download all the sheets you need to show right there on the spot to show him. Whats the big deal unless you are not complying with the instructions on the sheets.


WOW! Why would you start a project without your submittals being approved?


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

If your not accustom to this normal practice then you need to wake up.

A lot of you residential guys think that we still live in a time we install a device and wake away. Now the AHJ is requiring more from us. If you change a panel and the inspector ask if you torque lugs and breakers, you better show him your torque screw driver and wrench.


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

Evidently, I'm the odd one for knowing what cut-sheets are and using them on a daily basis. Sometimes I wonder about people in this profession.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparkie2010 said:


> If your not accustom to this normal practice then you need to wake up.
> 
> A lot of you residential guys think that we still live in a time we install a device and wake away. Now the AHJ is requiring more from us. If you change a panel and the inspector ask if you torque lugs and breakers, you better show him your torque screw driver and wrench.


in (37) years I have never had an inspector ask me for a cut sheet.. it is not a normal practice here..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Gaterhater said:


> Evidently, I'm the odd one for knowing what cut-sheets are and using them on a daily basis. Sometimes I wonder about people in this profession.


Different places work different ways.. there are plenty of areas where a EC license is not even required..


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> in (37) years I have never had an inspector ask me for a cut sheet.. it is not a normal practice here..


Where is here?

Im in FLorida


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparkie2010 said:


> Where is here?
> 
> Im in FLorida


It says right under the dented red can.. Long Island


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

B4T said:


> in (37) years I have never had an inspector ask me for a cut sheet.. it is not a normal practice here..


In 37 years as an electrician, you've never had an inspector request information on a piece of equipment that wasn't installed yet or information that maybe wasn't given on the name plate? This is just odd to me. I'm a commercial guy so this is everyday stuff. I request them from other trades on equipment they supply and they request the same from me. Upon request, I have no problem showing an inspector this paperwork. I don't expect him to sign his name, ok-ing my installation, with out knowing what kind of equipment I'm supplying power to. He has every and all right to ask for this information! Just like you would need a cut sheet from a mechanical contractor on what size ahu and heat strip they're going to provide.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Gaterhater said:


> In 37 years as an electrician, you've never had an inspector request information on a piece of equipment that wasn't installed yet or information that maybe wasn't given on the name plate? This is just odd to me. I'm a commercial guy so this is everyday stuff. I request them from other trades on equipment they supply and they request the same from me. Upon request, I have no problem showing an inspector this paperwork. I don't expect him to sign his name, ok-ing my installation, with out knowing what kind of equipment I'm supplying power to. He has every and all right to ask for this information! Just like you would need a cut sheet from a mechanical contractor on what size ahu and heat strip they're going to provide.


The only time I needed cut sheets was for meter stacks that the POCO wanted to see before I installed them..


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I've bid jobs where everything needs a cut sheet as part of the bid. Everything from the MDP to wire nuts.


 
Nothing like a basic material submital:laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Gaterhater said:


> Evidently, I'm the odd one for knowing what cut-sheets are and using them on a daily basis. Sometimes I wonder about people in this profession.


Lighten up. Not everything is done the way you do it.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

sparkie2010 said:


> If your not accustom to this normal practice then you need to wake up.
> 
> A lot of you residential guys think that we still live in a time we install a device and wake away. Now the AHJ is requiring more from us. If you change a panel and the inspector ask if you torque lugs and breakers, you better show him your torque screw driver and wrench.


:laughing:


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Lighten up. Not everything is done the way you do it.


Agreed not everything is done the way I'm used to. But that same principal says that we better be ok with giving an inspector a cut sheet. Just because y'all have never had to doesn't mean it's not general practice for the rest of us.


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

Point is..... Inspector has every right to know what he's inspecting and ask for more information. Are you gonna call him a dink for asking to look at your prints?


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> :laughing:


Hey things are diff out here, what so funny about that?

 lol


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

Sparkle I'm in Florida as well,Orlando.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Gaterhater said:


> Point is..... Inspector has every right to know what he's inspecting and ask for more information. Are you gonna call him a dink for asking to look at your prints?


Point is he is asking the EC for cut sheets on a product supplied by the HO that is cord connected.. it is not part of the inspection application.. 

If Ron installs a dryer receptacle.. does the inspector ask for a cut sheet on the dryer.. :blink::blink:


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

Gaterhater said:


> Sparkle I'm in Florida as well,Orlando.


Lets do coffee some time. Need to make more friends out here. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyway the whole point is that the inspector wants to see whats going to be connected. He has a right to ask. His job is to make sure you are following code and the home owner will be safe when they use that equipment.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparkie2010 said:


> Anyway the whole point is that the inspector wants to see whats going to be connected. He has a right to ask. His job is to make sure you are following code and the home owner will be safe when they use that equipment.


What happens in (2) years when the HO buys a different generator and uses the same cord and EC supplied receptacle.. does the inspector need to see a new cut sheet.. :blink::blink:

This is why his inspection should stop at the point of connection to the job being inspected..


----------



## Outdoorguy (Sep 5, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Then he wants a cut sheet for the Square D QO back-fed circuit breaker tie down and transfer handle.


Good grief!!!


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

B4T said:


> Point is he is asking the EC for cut sheets on a product supplied by the HO that is cord connected.. it is not part of the inspection application..
> 
> If Ron installs a dryer receptacle.. does the inspector ask for a cut sheet on the dryer.. :blink::blink:


Absolutely has the right. How many amps? Single phase or three? Big commercial dryer or home depot cheaper crap. If the equipment isn't set, how does he know your installation is correct? If you got the wrong configuration on your L6-50r he's supposed to take someone's word that a licensed guy is gonna come make it right? Or show me a cut sheet as to where you came up with your configuration. Show me where you got your information. How does the op know if he is installed the correct stuff if he doesn't know what a cut sheet is? Where'd you get your information? That's what the inspectors asking!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Gaterhater said:


> Not taking a shot at anyone. Just being honest. Are we really starting a thread bitching about an inspector doing his job? A cut-sheet is going over the top? I've never done a job in this trade where I didn't have to have some kind of cut- sheets or Submitals. An inspector asking for information on equipment, wether portable, stationary, temporary, or permanent is not going too far! Let's get our heads out of our asses here! This is *rediculous.*


Learn how to spell *ridiculous* before you go criticizing others. 

This dumb inspector also wanted a ground rod for a portable generator that had a solid grounded neutral connection to the utility. Clearly he's a ****ing moron.


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Learn how to spell ridiculous before you go criticizing others.
> 
> This dumb inspector also wanted a ground rod for a portable generator that had a solid grounded neutral connection to the utility. Clearly he's a ****ing moron.


Sorry I pride myself on my knowledge of the electrical field, as apposed to my grammar.


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> What happens in (2) years when the HO buys a different generator and uses the same cord and EC supplied receptacle.. does the inspector need to see a new cut sheet.. :blink::blink:
> 
> This is why his inspection should stop at the point of connection to the job being inspected..


When the home owner burns out his equipment then you will be returning to do a service call and collect your same day service premium and make sure that you also sell him a five point home safety inspection. $$$ and don't forget to put your company label on the gear for future contact. Hell throw in 9v battery for the smoke detector. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparkie2010 said:


> When the home owner burns out his equipment then you will be returning to do a service call and collect your same day service premium and make sure that you also sell him a five point home safety inspection. $$$ and don't forget to put your company label on the gear for future contact. Hell throw in 9v battery for the smoke detector. :thumbsup:


Sorry.. but you're dreaming.. :laughing:

He will see if the cord matches the receptacle on the generator.. end of story..


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

oh come on, you mean to tell me you don't have those do it your self customers. I sure do! It always start of by " I had a guy come out and fix this, but it didn't work" or something like that. lol :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparkie2010 said:


> oh come on, you mean to tell me you don't have those do it your self customers. I sure do! It always start of by " I had a guy come out and fix this, but it didn't work" or something like that. lol :laughing:


Around here it is always the buddy down the street or a close family member.. :laughing:


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

Is this like the paper cut?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> My head isn't in my ass. :no:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done dozens of these installations and never been asked for a cut sheet. IMO this is unusual and just a ball busting inspector. You disagree. Moving on.


I disagree here, this time your head is in fact up your ass. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Lighten up. Not everything is done the way you do it.


How is his view anymore 'heavy' than yours?


You are calling the inspector a dink for trying to do their job right and not guess at it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Point is he is asking the EC for cut sheets on a product supplied by the HO that is cord connected.. it is not part of the inspection application..
> 
> If Ron installs a dryer receptacle.. does the inspector ask for a cut sheet on the dryer.. :blink::blink:


Point is they could as they have a right to know the load being added to the panel.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> What happens in (2) years when the HO buys a different generator and uses the same cord and EC supplied receptacle.. does the inspector need to see a new cut sheet.. :blink::blink:
> 
> This is why his inspection should stop at the point of connection to the job being inspected..


We are not talking about 2 years from now, we are talking about the job the inspector is being asked to aprove today. 

Any compliant installation can be made non-compliant in the future.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> How is his view anymore 'heavy' than yours?
> 
> 
> You are calling the inspector a dink for trying to do their job right and not guess at it.


Wasn't his "view" it was the subtle shots he was taking. (Which I actually find amusing) Again,The inspector is IN MY OPINION a dink. You see it differently so my head is up my ass? Ok. At least mine would fit. :laughing: I know you like to stir the pot as much as the rest of us. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Wasn't his "view" it was the subtle shots he was taking. (Which I actually find amusing) Again,The inspector is IN MY OPINION a dink. You see it differently so my head is up my ass? Ok. At least mine would fit. :laughing: I know you like to stir the pot as much as the rest of us. :thumbsup:


No you're head is in your ass for calling someone a dink for doing a thorough job.


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

And I never took any shots at you or called you out. I was actually referring to the professional electricians who didn't know what a "cut-sheet" was.


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't say to remember when I last show a electrician put his head up his back.

Please post a picture. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> PS, there is no Santa. :icon_evil:


 WHAT??? No santa Thanks for ruining it for me


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Gaterhater said:


> Sorry I pride myself on my knowledge of the electrical field, as apposed to my grammar.


As do I, and certainly you would agree that every electrician doesn't know everything.


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> As do I, and certainly you would agree that every electrician doesn't know everything.


You're correct. I do agree with that.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

If the permit is for a generator then the cut sheet is required in most places, if the permit is for a transfer switch or inlet then you don't need a cut sheet for the generator.


----------

